# Help me please - Solved and cheap :-)



## Plasman

Anyone know where I can get these weights locally?
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-X ... 3/-1487539
I'm after the smallest ones and if it all works out there will be a good DIY to follow  ;-) :?


----------



## scater

Can't you just use split shots?


----------



## Plasman

scater said:


> Can't you just use split shots?


Yeah that was my initial plan but hunting locally for tiny split shots isn't working out yet then income across these


----------



## Scott

What about lead wire or the tungsten putty you use when fly fishing? Both are readily available anywhere that sells a bit of fly fishing gear.


----------



## Plasman

occy said:


> Trouble with split shot is that it's hard to crimp so it doesn't move around. I have used lead sheet successfully though.


Yeah thought about that but nothing a dab of loctite won't fix.
I'm sure you guys know where I'm heading with this bit my breaming has been getting a little exy using hidden weights costing just $2 ea so looking at a cheaper alternative without melting lead. The TT boys have already got a ton of my money :lol: 
I finally found some size 1 split shots locally but would like the next size smaller but looks the goods. Now to order the proper hooks and start fishing
Will post pics later just on a baitholder hook


----------



## susieq

What about using lead solder wire? I tried this on a jig hook (the ones with the 90 degree bend) and it worked rather well. You can get lead wire from the fly fishing shops but it's generally pretty fine and not that cheap. The alternative is to use solder wire as this is usually a heavier gauge...however, I'm not sure what it costs to buy.

Cheers
susieq


----------



## Plasman

Cheers everyone  
So here's prototype 1 with a No4 baitholder hook with a 60mm wriggler.
The sinker is a little big for what I wanted but a good start anyway.
Will test tomorrow


----------



## Nativeman

Like a DIY hidden weight system, way cheaper I bet, I like the idea, hope it catches fish for you.

Cheers


----------



## Plasman

Nativeman said:


> Like a DIY hidden weight system, way cheaper I bet, I like the idea, hope it catches fish for you.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers Sel

Under $10 for 50


----------



## mehi

Hey Mick they'll work a treat, a couple of blokes I met years ago used to do it this way. They even managed to win a few of the early Bream comps don't quote me but I think one of them may of even been the Australian champion, you may of even heard of the Metcalfe brothers couple of Gold Coast boys


----------



## warren63

Plasman said:


> [ The TT boys have already got a ton of my money :lol:
> I


When they see this competiton you are creating i bet it wont be long before they buy you out and you will get all those dollars back.


----------



## Plasman

Well it's been a while since I posted this but have been using these creations with a little success ;-)
Tools I used if anyone is interested.
Drill and 3.2mm drill bit
Small Surecatch split ring pliers with crimping hole
Stanley Knive
00 ball Sinkers
No.2 Mustad 90deg Jig Hooks
Super Glue (Not Pictured)









Step 1
Drill out hole - watch your fingers :shock: hold sinker softly with pliers and drill slow then tidy hole with bigger drill bit ;-)

Step 2
Cut sinker in half longways through hole drilled and watch your fingers again hold sinker softly with pliers









Step 3
Hold sinker as pictured above and dab a tiny bit of Super Glue in groove.

Step 4 
Place hook in desired position and squeeze gently to hold.









Step 5
Place weight in crimping hole and squeeze hard to mould. You may have to move position around weight to tidy dags.









Step 5
Add plastic and go catch a bloody fish you forum loiterer :lol:









You can get the hooks for under $10 for 100 delivered from the states and the sinkers locally.
If you can get smaller sinker I wouldn't bother drilling just cut straight away.


----------



## Dodge

Mick we used to DIY small long thin ones from sheet lead years ago for ****** fishing and cut to any length/width required and might still have one in my old tackle box. Will bring along on Wednesday night to the GC drinks if I can find one.


----------



## Plasman

indiedog said:


> Plasman, that first shot of the split shot around the hook is exactly what I used to do to small flies so I could cast them on my light spinning gear. Worked a treat but lost them all pretty quickly. Nice work on your refined method. What are the hooks called that you are using?


The split shot was fine for squidgees but bit rough on the gulps. 
The hooks are 32746NPBLN or 90 deg Aberdeen hooks. The ones from the states are eagle claw 570R.


----------



## mangajack

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=6809 added grip with these.


----------



## Plasman

mangajack said:


> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=6809 added grip with these.


They look real good for the heavier work. 
The little fellas I put together are between 1/40th & 1/60th perfect for breambo's hanging under structure.


----------



## rino88

Check out this eBay store - Kamikaze Fishing Tackle, they're selling pre-made hooks like above for a fairly reasonable price - 
http://stores.ebay.com/Kamikaze-Fishing ... pg=&_sop=1


----------



## Plasman

ryanmoken10 said:


> Check out this eBay store - Kamikaze Fishing Tackle, they're selling pre-made hooks like above for a fairly reasonable price -
> http://stores.ebay.com/Kamikaze-Fishing ... pg=&_sop=1


Cheers Ryan
These are bronze hooks and the hook sizes don't seem to be what they advertise. I have bought them in the past and they do work good but like I said they can't tell the difference between a 1/0 and a No2 hook :?


----------



## rino88

Lol...that's good to know Plasman. I've ordered some Blades off them and their hook size seemed a little big too, could explain.

I actually use TT Lures Jig Heads myself, but they are a bit expensive at $8.50 for a pack of 5, then again they are bloody fantastic and I've not lost a fish on them yet


----------



## Plasman

Love the TT's but like you said bit exy. The ones I'm now making work out around 25c each opposed to $1.70 for the TT's. I do lose quite a few the way I fish in the canals so cheaper alternative was sought.
The big plus to what I've done is no sniffing lead fumes from a mould


----------



## rino88

Plasman said:


> Love the TT's but like you said bit exy. The ones I'm now making work out around 25c each opposed to $1.70 for the TT's. I do lose quite a few the way I fish in the canals so cheaper alternative was sought.
> The big plus to what I've done is no sniffing lead fumes from a mould


Actually...I did loose a fish on one once - was up at Wivenhoe Dam one weekend, threw a 3 inch shad over a weed bank and something BIG slammed it :shock: All I saw was a long black shadow and then it took off towards Esk :lol: :lol: :lol: and didn't stop, was running a Shimano Sienna 2500 and 6kg Platypus line and just couldn't stop it. ahahahah :lol:

I'm going to have a go at making some of those hooks up like yours, like you said in the canals you're bound to loose a few to oysters on rocks and snags. Plus I intend on targeting a few more bream in the future 

Lead fumes = craziness... But aren't all of us crazy to begin with? ;-)


----------



## Plasman

:twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: I actually grew up in the shade of a lead smelter as many may have suspected :lol:

The plus side was constantly catching 2kg+ bream that were only 30cm long :lol:


----------



## rino88

LOL :lol: As long as you didn't eat any of the fish


----------



## Plasman

ryanmoken10 said:


> LOL :lol: As long as you didn't eat any of the fish


I did eat a lot of the dirt though :? :lol:


----------



## rino88

indiedog said:


>


BAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH...!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love it


----------



## Bestyak

HI Mick,

Thanks for the heads up. Are you still using 00 sinkers? I was searching the net last night for "black" jig hooks but to no avail. I will keep searching and will let you know if I find any.

Cheers,
Laurent


----------



## Plasman

Bestyak said:


> HI Mick,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Are you still using 00 sinkers? I was searching the net last night for "black" jig hooks but to no avail. I will keep searching and will let you know if I find any.
> 
> Cheers,
> Laurent


Hey Laurent,
I'm using lead sheet now using much the same method. The one I gave you yesterday was with the lead sheet cut into 4mm square, folded in a "V" dab of araldite then place hook in "V" then crimp and shape with pliers.
Getting the hooks the right size is the biggest issue.


----------

